# Comment optimiser un iMac de 2008 sous le capitan



## jupiter123 (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

J'espere poster au bon endroit. Cher administrateur si mon sujet ne l'est pas pouvez vous le deplacer ? Merci. 

Ceci dit : 
Je suis l'heureux propietaire d'un Viiiiieuuuux Imac de 2008 2,66 GHTZ inter core 2 duo 4 GO ram (on ne peut pas mettre plus parait il) 800 mgtz DDR2 SDRAM. Je m'en sert pour de la bureautique (immobilier) J'ai toute mes données sous google avec une sauvegarde en sync sur cet imac

Comme vous l'imaginez il rame. Je l'ai nettoyé avec onyx et dr cleaner mais rien n'y fait. 

Je voudrais le garder. J'ai lu sur un forum que je pourrais acheter un disque externe SSD mettre une partition (j'imagine encore le capitan car il n'accepte pas sierra (il est trop vieux). 

- Est ce une bonne idee pour le rendre reactif  ou est ce une bétise et dois je le ceder ? (cela m'embeterai car je n'ais pas trop de sous en ce moment) 

- Par ailleurs est ce que je peux en profiter pour forcer le systeme et mettre sierra ou bien cela risque de ne pas marcher ?

- Autre solution j'ai un MBPR neuf qui tourne tres bien.mais c'est un 13 pouces. Est ce que vous pensez que je ferai mieux de m'acheter un grand écran et le brancher dessus ou mon vieil imac fera t'il le job ? 

Merci de votre aide éclairée et de vos réponses.  

Bien à vous


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Si tu as bien un iMac8,1 (Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??), alors tu peux mettre 6 Go de RAM (4+2) dans ta machine.

Tu peux lui mettre au maximum El Capitan (Excellent OS, très stable), dans quel cas un SSD ferait du bien à ta machine. Idéalement mets le en interne et tu vas lui redonner une seconde jeunesse (il sera en SATA II, donc encore assez réactif).

Après, aucune commune mesure avec ton MBPr 13", bien évidemment !!


----------



## dragao13 (6 Février 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Excellent OS, très stable...


Sois précis vieux renard ... c'est tout simplement le meilleur de tous les temps !!!


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Sois précis vieux renard ... c'est tout simplement le meilleur de tous les temps !!!


----------



## jupiter123 (7 Février 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu as bien un iMac8,1 (Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??), alors tu peux mettre 6 Go de RAM (4+2) dans ta machine.
> 
> ...



*Voici les caracteristiques du modele
Informations matériel :*
Nom du modèle :    iMac
Identifiant du modèle :    iMac8,1
Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
Vitesse du processeur :    2,66 GHz
Nombre de processeurs :    1
 Nombre total de cœurs :    2
Cache de niveau 2 :    6 Mo
Mémoire :    4 Go
Vitesse du bus :    1,07 GHz
Version de la ROM de démarrage :    IM81.00C1.B00
Version SMC (système) :    1.29f1
Numéro de série (système) :    YM828...
UUID du matériel :    CF9E9421-4D85-57E6-B3EA-069CD81F7704

Est ce bien cela ? 
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2017)

Oui.
Donc 6 Go de RAM - SSD - El Capitan / tout ça ira bien sur ta machine.

Après, le choix d'investir dans cet ancien iMac ou dans un écran pour ton MBP 13" te revient (nécessité d'avoir 2 machines ?)


----------



## jupiter123 (10 Février 2017)

Merci pour vos conseils. Finalement j'ai fait poser un SSD 500 GO en interne j'en ai eu pour 300 € chez Miccrocase. C'est bien fait. Ennorme changement. Mon Mac est super réactif et bien. Il était temps diskwarrior à diagnostiqué un DD limite HS. Pas d'impact sur la mémoire qui est toujours la même. Bon un problème de réglé ! Maintenant c'est le MBPR qui a deconné. J'ai posté une demande de conseil sur le transfert de musique de mon iPhone vers mon MBPR suite à un méga plantage...


----------



## Guillaume SD (19 Février 2019)

Bonjour
Quel SSD as tu utilisé ?
Je suis dans le même cas que toi apparemment. 
Par contre sur les infos constructeur, on me dit 4G au Max pour la ram...


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

Guillaume SD a dit:


> Quel SSD as tu utilisé ?


La marque Crucial est la plus sûre et fiable.


Guillaume SD a dit:


> Par contre sur les infos constructeur, on me dit 4G au Max pour la ram...


Ca dépend du modèle exact de ton iMac, tu lances le Terminal, tu tapes cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.


----------



## Guillaume SD (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> La marque Crucial est la plus sûre et fiable.
> 
> Ca dépend du modèle exact de ton iMac, tu lances le Terminal, tu tapes cette commande...
> 
> ...



Et avec la marque Crucial, est ce que je dois faire attention au SSD choisi où je peux prendre n’importe lequel ?

Pour le modèle de l’iMac :


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2019)

Guillaume SD a dit:


> Et avec la marque Crucial, est ce que je dois faire attention au SSD choisi où je peux prendre n’importe lequel ?


Tu prends chez Crucial n'importe lequel. Pas la peine de chercher le plus performant (en vitesse) car ton Mac ne saura pas l'utiliser à pleine puissance, mais tu verras une énorme différence tout de même au niveau de la réactivité de ton Mac.
Pareil pour la RAM, tu peux mettre 6Go (4 + 2)


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

Par défaut, c'est ce modèle là... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201633 ...mais techniquement il est possible d'installer 6 Go de mémoire... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html

Attention à la référence technique de la barrette mémoire... Supports 800 MHz PC2-6400 DDR2 SDRAM (200-pin SO-DIMM)


----------



## Guillaume SD (19 Février 2019)

Parfait
Merci @Locke et @daffyb
Je vais essayer tout ça. 
Le SSD s’installe facilement ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2019)

Guillaume SD a dit:


> Le SSD s’installe facilement ?


c'est expliqué ici : https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Installation+d'un+SSD+dans+les+iMac+Intel+20-Inch+EMC+2133+et+2210/1008
En terme de difficulté, ça dépend de toi.
Personnellement je dirais que c'est facile si on s'applique et qu'on ne tire pas sur les cables comme un bourin, qu'on fait attention aux vis et qu'on les remet à le MÊME PLACE !


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2019)

Guillaume SD a dit:


> Le SSD s’installe facilement ?


Un excellent tutoriel de démontage/remontage... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_20"_EMC_2133_and_2210


----------



## Guillaume SD (19 Février 2019)

Merci !
Au top


----------



## yaggO34 (24 Mars 2019)

Comme dis plus haut c'est pas tres compliqué si tu range bien la visserie et ne tire pzs comme un sauvage 

Jenviens de reparé mon 1er imac ( rebillage CG imac 24) c'est un peu long mais rien de compliqué

C'est pour ca aussi qje je suis surpris du prix de 300 euros pour changer un disque dur


----------



## iDanGener (24 Mars 2019)

yaggO34 a dit:


> je suis surpris du prix de 300 euros pour changer un disque dur



Bonjour,

Le message date d'un peu plus de 2 ans et c'est pour un SSD de 500Go. Il me semble que c'est un bon prix pour l'époque.


----------



## yaggO34 (24 Mars 2019)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le message date d'un peu plus de 2 ans et c'est pour un SSD de 500Go. Il me semble que c'est un bon prix pour l'époque.



effectivement j'ai mal lu sur le tel la date. oui donc du coup le remplacement a du couter 50 a 75 euros je pense.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2019)

yaggO34 a dit:


> effectivement j'ai mal lu sur le tel la date. oui donc du coup le remplacement a du couter 50 a 75 euros je pense.


Non, ce sera quand même un minimum de 200 €.


----------



## yaggO34 (24 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, ce sera quand même un minimum de 200 €.


Je parle juste en main d'oeuvre


----------



## Dukeshark (2 Mai 2019)

Salut tout le monde,

Je me permet de poster ici (plutôt que d'ouvrir un autre post) même si ma question concerne plus la carte graphique de cette machine "ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO - 256 VRAM" et "El Capitan".

J'ai cette machine depuis 2008 et elle a très bien bossé (toujours sur Mountain Lion), je bosse sur un MacPro 3.1 depuis 1 an et l'iMac et dans un coin.

J'ai réinstallé Mavericks sur cet iMac mais le disque dur mécanique a fait son temps je pense. C'est réactif, une fois démarré, mais la carte graphique peine sur les animations (c'est connu ce vieux Gpu gère mal les "nouveaux" Os).

La machine chauffe beaucoup après quelques temps d'utilisation (déjà avant sous Mountain Lion), alors que je m'en sers uniquement pour un logiciel de mix (Serato Scratch Live), et la chaleur est localisé en haut à gauche, dans l'axe du cpu et de l'alim. Le disque dur et la carte graphique sont plutôt au centre de la machine, et ca chauffe pas trop en haut au milieu.
Je l'ai démonté et nettoyé récemment mais n'ayant pas de pâte thermique je n'ai pas pu bien checker/nettoyer les radiateurs du cpu et le 2ème ventilateur, celui de droite, qui refroidit justement la carte graphique et le disque dur. 
J'ai installé iStats Menu pour checker les températures. Je pourrais les poster ici si ça intéresse. J'ai pas de références pour avoir une idée, même si a priori c'est le cpu et/ ou l'alim qui chauffe trop.
J'ai pensé récemment a changer la pate thermique, cpu et gpu, qui (c'est connu aussi) ne sert plus a grand chose après quelques années, vu la qualité, l'abondance et le soin de la pose de la pate thermique d'origine.

Donc je me disais en changeant le disque dur par un ssd, et en changeant les pates thermiques, je pourrai gagner en performances et en temperature.

J'ai vu un test de gameplay (Overwatch) avant/après changement de pate thermique (Liquid Metal dans cette vidéo) sur un portable, et l'ordi a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse (d'il y'a 10 ans), 1fps avant changement et 60fps après changement des pates/Liquid. L'ordi ne suit pas (configuration graphique du jeu au minimum) mais c'est jouable, donc la carte graphique gère mieux la chauffe et retrouve des performances décentes.

Ce qui m'amène à penser que meme si les animations de El Capitan ne serait pas super fluides (Gpu tros vieux), la carte graphique ne devrait pas cramer aussi facilement (de nombreux Gpu ont vu arriver la fin de leur vie avec des mises a jour d'os), sachant que je n'ai pas l'intention d'en faire un usage intensif, juste le mix, je ne pense pas que Serato sollicite tant que le Gpu.

Bref,

Je vais faire des relevés de chaleur avec istats Menu sous Mavericks dans l'état.
Nettoyer tout ça en profondeur et changer les pates thermiques. Test Istats sous Mavericks
Puis acheter un ssd , pour finalement tester le tout avec El Capitan.
Si j'ai pas tout cramer d'ici la, je posterai mon experience, si ça peut aider des propriétaires de cette machine à leur donner un second souffle.

Si quelqu'un a des avis ou experiences à partager, je suis preneur.
Peace


----------



## ndeclochez (5 Décembre 2019)

Salut à tous,

Grâce aux tutoriels "ifixit" j'ai pu transformer mon iMac 2008.

- 6Go de ram
- 1 disque dur SSD de 1To à la place de l'ancien et un autre à la place du lecteur optique

Il met 10 secondes à démarrer. Sans parler des logiciels qui mettent quelques secondes à démarrer. C'est le jour et la nuit. Du plaisir de retrouver un ordinateur qui tourne bien. 

Remarques : 
- A chaque démarrage les ventilateurs tournent à plein régime puis se calme suite à SSD fan control
- Quand j'ai utilisé l'installateur OSX pour EL capitan j'ai dû changer la date de l'installateur avec l'aide de terminal et de la fonction date (j'ai mis une date quelconque en 2008)


----------



## Prevest (23 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis bricoleur, mais grand débutant dans le bidouille informatique, et j'ai le meme souhait qu'exprimé dans les posts précédents: je souhaite filer un coup de jeune à mon iMac 24 pouces de début 2008:

*Informations matériel :*

  Nom du modèle : iMac
  Identifiant du modèle : iMac8,1
  Nom du processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur : 2,8 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs : 1
  Nombre total de cœurs : 2
  Cache de niveau 2 : 6 Mo
  Mémoire : 2 Go
  Vitesse du bus : 1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage : IM81.00C1.B00
  Version SMC (système) : 1.30f1
  Numéro de série (système) : YM8....
  UUID du matériel : 2FBBEFDD....

J'ai trouvé cela sur Crucial:

https://www.crucial.fr/ssd/mx500/ct1000mx500ssd1
https://www.crucial.fr/memory/ddr2/ct25664ac800
https://www.crucial.fr/memory/ddr3/ct51264bf160b

Pouvez-vous me confirmer que ce sont les bons modèles, car:
1/ Crucial me dit, comme mac, que je suis censé mettre au max 2+2Go de RAM (vs 2+4Go dans la conversation)?
2/ Pour le SSD j'ai selectionné le 1To - est-ce adequat? (vais-je voir la différence avec un 500Mo?)
3/ Y a-t-il autre chose à faire/changer pour rajeunir mon vieux copain à pomme?
4/ Question débile faut-il commander aussi les cables que me propose Crucial pour le SSD ou pourrai-je réutiliser les originaux (j'ai l'impression que c'est le cas sur les tutos)?

Merci bcp pour vos lumières!
Pascal


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juillet 2020)

Prevest a dit:


> 1/ Crucial me dit, comme mac, que je suis censé mettre au max 2+2Go de RAM (vs 2+4Go dans la conversation)?


Je confirme que tu peux, d'après MacTracker, mettre 4+2 Go de RAM dans ton Mac.
Les barrettes de 4 Go sont sorties parès la sortie de ton Mac et la fiche technique d'Apple n'est pas mise à jour.




Prevest a dit:


> 2/ Pour le SSD j'ai selectionné le 1To - est-ce adequat? (vais-je voir la différence avec un 500Mo?)


La seule différence que tu verras avec un SSD de 512 Go c'est deux fois plus de place 
Aucune différence de rapidité : tu es limité par le SATA II de ton MAc.




Prevest a dit:


> 4/ Question débile faut-il commander aussi les cables que me propose Crucial pour le SSD ou pourrai-je réutiliser les originaux (j'ai l'impression que c'est le cas sur les tutos)?


Peut être un support, si tu remplaces un dd 3,5" par un SSD de 2,5".
Regarde les tutos sur iFixit.


----------



## Prevest (24 Juillet 2020)

Merci bcp pour ta réponse!

Pour le support du SSD et ton "peut-etre", ça dépend du fait que le support ( https://www.crucial.fr/accessories/Upgrade Tools/CTSSDCONVT ) est inclus dans la boite du SSD ou non c'est bien ça? 
Quand je regarde les commentaires sur le support il y a plusieurs "inutile car déjà présent avec le SSD". Impossible de savoir si celui-là contient le support?









						SSD interne Crucial MX500 2 To 2,5 pouces 7 mm (avec adaptateur 9,5 mm) SATA NAND 3D | CT2000MX500SSD1 | Crucial FR
					

Achetez SSD interne Crucial MX500 2 To 2,5 pouces 7 mm (avec adaptateur 9,5 mm) SATA NAND 3D CT2000MX500SSD1. Livraison GRATUITE en France, compatabilté 100% garantie lorsque vous commandez en utilisant nos outils en ligne.




					www.crucial.fr
				




Merci!


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2020)

J'imagine que ton iMac 8,1 est avec son disque dur d'origine ?

Là tu as le tuto complet pour enlever le dd : https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Inst...+les+iMac+Intel+24-Inch+EMC+2134+et+2211/8968

Quand tu regardes la fin, tu te dis que tu as bbrsoin d'un support pour que ton SSD (2,5") tienne bien dans l'emplacement prévu pour un dd de 3,5".

Je suis presque sûr que le SSD dont tu as mis le lien ne contient pas le support.


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2020)

@Prevest
C'est donc ce modèle-là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...24-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html ...eh oui, il possible d'installer au maximum 6 Go de mémoire.


Prevest a dit:


> Pour le support du SSD et ton "peut-etre", ça dépend du fait que le support ( https://www.crucial.fr/accessories/Upgrade Tools/CTSSDCONVT ) est inclus dans la boite du SSD ou non c'est bien ça?


Pour mettre en place un SSD de 2,5", je trouve cette dépense vraiment inutile. Par défaut, tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir en utilisant la support d'origine. Voici ce que je ferais sans débourser 1 €...


----------



## Prevest (31 Juillet 2020)

Merci à vous 2 pour vos réponses rapides.
J'ai commandé les éléments sans le support (indispo de toutes façons sur crucial) je vous dirai comment je m'en suis sorti


----------



## Sly54 (31 Juillet 2020)

Prevest a dit:


> J'ai commandé les éléments sans le support (indispo de toutes façons sur crucial) je vous dirai comment je m'en suis sorti


C'est surtout que tu ne vas plus reconnaitre ton iMac !


----------



## Prevest (4 Août 2020)

Hello tous,

Bon premier pti souci j'ai reçu les éléments de Crucial.
La barrette de 2 Go de RAM fonctionne sans pbl mais celle de 4Go ne correspond pas au logement prévu: il y a un picot dans le boitier du mac qui n'est pas au même endroit que l'encoche de la RAM (PJ: en haut la RAM de 1Go originale, au milieu la nouvelle de 4 Go). 
J'ai regardé sur le Crucial toute les 4Go ont l'air d'avoir l'encoche à cet endroit.

Savez-vous comment contourner ce pbl ou je l'ai dans l'os?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Août 2020)

Tu l'as dans l'os, il faut de la DDR2 pour ton IMac, et là, c'est de la Ddr3.
C'est pas les bonnes barrettes.


----------



## maxou56 (4 Août 2020)

Prevest a dit:


> La barrette de 2 Go de RAM fonctionne sans pbl mais celle de 4Go ne correspond pas au logement prévu: il y a un picot dans le boitier du mac qui n'est pas au même endroit que l'encoche de la RAM


Bonjour,
C'est normale, le détrompeur sert à différencier les générations de barrette.
DDR2 pour cette iMac 2008
Et DDR3 pour les barattes crucial, donc incompatible.

Edit: devancé par @IRONHIDE49 

Pour l'iMac 2008 8.1 il faut: 200-pin PC2-6400 (800MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM


----------



## Prevest (4 Août 2020)

Ok, ça c'est bon pour vous?



			https://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC2-5300-PC2-5400-ordinateur-portable/dp/B004LCGUYI/ref=sr_1_5?adgrpid=55368757119&dchild=1&gclid=CjwKCAjwjqT5BRAPEiwAJlBuBQjpYSIG3oSBAa84ryaT0zUKMsu1iE_pATNQti6bHI7jd3BeH7U22BoCSpcQAvD_BwE&hvadid=275308923528&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9056341&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=1338721197216496919&hvtargid=kwd-311227498507&hydadcr=7974_1755013&keywords=ram+4go+ddr2&qid=1596550293&quartzVehicle=3689-1666&replacementKeywords=4go+ddr2&sr=8-5&tag=googhydr0a8-21
		


Le prix vous parait normal?

Merci!


----------



## Prevest (16 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai ouvert mon mac puis remplacé mon DD par mon nouveau SSD Crucial 2To, après avoir cloné le premier sur le deuxième avec Carbon Copy.
Au moment de démarrer j'ai bien obtenu le son de démarrage + l'écran blanc avec pomme, puis la barre sous la pomme commence à défiler, puis le mac s'arrete brutalement (ça n'est pas juste l'écran, le mac est off). J'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, et si je press "alt" au démarrage il me propose bien mon SSD, mais quand je le sélectionne meme problème.
J'ai donc remonté mon ancien disque dur, et là tout fonctionne comme avant. Lorsque je branche le SSD en externe, et que je le sélectionne au démarrage comme disque de démarrage j'ai le meme problème que lorsqu'il est en interne: le mac fait mine de démarrer puis plus rien.
Le problème vient donc visiblement du SSD ou de son contenu. L'utilitaire de disque de mac ne trouve rien d'anormal, il est bien en GUID et format étendu journalisé, et carbon copy me dit qu'il est bootable...
Du coup je me dis que c'est peut-etre la structure de ce que j'ai cloné qui ne marche, donc je le refomate et je télécharge sur Apple l'OS El Capitan (que j'ai actuellement sur mon mac), et là impossible de l'installer sur le SSD, j'ai un message d'erreur quand je selectionne le SSD (externe) comme emplacement de l'installation: "OS X ne peut etre installé sur ce disque. OS X n'est pas installé"... j'ai cherché sur de nombreux forums je ne trouve pas de problème similaire ailleurs que chez moi donc je sèche un peu... je peux utiliser le SSD comme volume de stockage sans problème mais pas en tant que siège de l'OS.

Si l'un d'entre vous a des suggestions je suis preneur! 

Merci!


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (17 Août 2020)

Essaye de maintenir la touche majuscule pendant le démarrage.


----------



## Prevest (17 Août 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Essaye de maintenir la touche majuscule pendant le démarrage.



Nope, cela ne change rien


----------



## Prevest (22 Août 2020)

Désolé d'insister, quelqu'un a une idée? Merci!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2020)

Prevest a dit:


> Désolé d'insister, quelqu'un a une idée? Merci!


Efface ton SSD, installe Mojave et rien d'autre et refais le test de démarrage en interne et en externe. Si aucun des deux démarrages n'est possible, renvoie le SSD pour échange.

Au fait, ton SSD est bien formaté en APFS ?


----------



## Prevest (22 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Efface ton SSD, installe Mojave et rien d'autre et refais le test de démarrage en interne et en externe. Si aucun des deux démarrages n'est possible, renvoie le SSD pour échange.
> 
> Au fait, ton SSD est bien formaté en APFS ?



Non il est en mac os étendu, mon utilitaire de disque ne m'a jamais proposé l'APFS. Cela peut venir de là?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2020)

Prevest a dit:


> Non il est en mac os étendu, mon utilitaire de disque ne m'a jamais proposé l'APFS. Cela peut venir de là?


Non, c'est de ma faute, j'ai cru que tu étais sous Catalina.
Ce qui n'est pas possible si tu as un iMac de 2008 !

Mais je pense toujours à un problème de SSD. Ca serait bien que tu testes un autre OS sur ton SSD, en interne et en externe.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (14 Octobre 2020)

Imac de 2008 = compatible avec Catalina, à condition de mettre le patch et un ssd bien entendu.


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Imac de 2008 = compatible avec Catalina, à condition de mettre le patch et un ssd bien entendu.


Officiellement non et moi je ne le conseillerais pas, matériellement parlant son iMac de 2008 est à la ramasse !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Octobre 2020)

Je suis d'accord, Catalina la dessus, ça va être juste, mais high Sierra, ça doit le faire sans problème.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Octobre 2020)

Je pense que c'est une machine qui a encore de beaux jours devant elle (SSD + RAM upgrade).
Forcer le passage à Catalina est inutile et risqué. Pour gagner quoi ?
En effet, je pense que High Sierra sera bien, en gardant un bon compromis rapport à la compatibilité des logiciels. El Capitan est très bien, certes, mais niveau compatibilité des logiciels récents, ça commence à devenir gênant.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Octobre 2020)

A la limite Mojave si on veux la jouer "safe"


----------



## Malisa50 (18 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous 

Je me permets de vous demander de l’aide car je n’ai pas de grandes connaissances en informatique et je suis face à un problème.

J’essaye de lire des vidéos sur la plateforme udemy mais il semblerait que mes versions Google chrome et autres .. soient obsolètes du à mon pc.

Mon pc est un iMac début 2008 
Imac8.1
Intel core 2 duo
Vitesse processeur 2.4GHz
Nombre processeur 1
Nombre coeur 2
Cache niveau 2: 6mo
Mémoire: 2go

j’ai lu sur vos anciens poste que elcapitan est la version compatible avec mon mac ceci étant je n’ai que 2G de dispo sur mon mac, comment faire ??

Merci à vous pour votre aide


----------



## maxou56 (18 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> j’ai lu sur vos anciens poste que elcapitan est la version compatible avec mon mac


Bonjour,
Oui avec un iMac début 2008 8.1, la version max de macOS c'est "OS X 10.11.6 (15G31)" El Capitan.


Malisa50 a dit:


> je n’ai que 2G de dispo sur mon mac


2GB pour la RAM?
Le Mac supporte 4GB (2+2) même officieusement 6GB (par contre je ne sais pas si il faut 2+4GB ou 4+4GB limité à 6GB)
Pour le changement:





						Installation de mémoire dans un iMac
					

Consultez cet article pour connaître les caractéristiques de la mémoire des ordinateurs iMac et savoir comment y installer de la mémoire.



					support.apple.com
				



C'est de la SODIMM DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400


----------



## Malisa50 (18 Janvier 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui avec un iMac début 2008 8.1, la version max de macOS c'est "OS X 10.11.6 (15G31)" El Capitan.
> 
> 2GB pour la RAM?
> ...


Merci pour votre reponse 
si je comprends bien il faudra acheter une carte memoire supplementaire de 4Go, cela ne risque donc rien si je passe de 2Go a 6Go?

Le modele que vous me conseillez est la SODIMM DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400 savez vous ou je peux me la procurer svp?

Je suis desolee mes questions vous semble surement bete mais cest bien la premiere fois que je me lance dans ce domaine hahah 

Jai encore une question un SDD va t-il augmenter la memoire de mon Mac ou rien a voir ? 

Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## maxou56 (18 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> si je comprends bien il faudra acheter une carte memoire supplementaire de 4Go


Plutôt 2 de 2GB pour faire 4GB, actuellement ça doit être 2*1GB.
4GB c'est très cher en DDR2.



Malisa50 a dit:


> SODIMM DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400 savez vous ou je peux me la procurer svp?


Par exemple macway:








						Mémoire RAM Nuimpact 4 Go (2 x 2) DDR2 SODIMM 800 MHz PC2-6400 iMac Intel 2008 - Mémoire RAM - Nuimpact
					

Mémoire RAM Nuimpact 4 Go (2 x 2) DDR2 SODIMM 800 MHz PC2-6400 iMac Intel 2008, Offrez à votre iMac Intel dernier cri 4 Go de mémoire vive haute qualité




					www.macway.com
				






Malisa50 a dit:


> Jai encore une question un SDD va t-il augmenter la memoire de mon Mac ou rien a voir ?


Non ça améliorera la fluidité, temps de démarrages du Mac, lancement des app.
Mais il faut ouvrir l'iMac et avec El Capitan, c'est mieux qu'un disque dur classique, mais pas forcément "obligatoire" comme avec les versions récentes de macOS.


----------



## Malisa50 (18 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> Merci pour votre reponse
> si je comprends bien il faudra acheter une carte memoire supplementaire de 4Go, cela ne risque donc rien si je passe de 2Go a 6Go?
> 
> Le modele que vous me conseillez est la SODIMM DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400 savez vous ou je peux me la procurer svp?
> ...


encore merciiiiiii

4Go (2x2)suffiront donc pour l'installation de elCapitan car en allant sur applestore il indique 6 Go?

Merci aussi pour le lien je vais me les procurer et utiliser le guide d'installation.

Du coup pas besoin de SDD pour l'instant ca me fera des economies j'en prendrais un quand je passerai un mac plus recent .


----------



## maxou56 (18 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> suffiront donc pour l'installation de elCapitan car en allant sur applestore il indique 6 Go?


Oui car c'est 2 choses différentes, il parle du stockage (disque dur, ou SSD), pas de la RAM.

2GB de ram c'est théoriquement possible pour installer El Capitan (c'est le minimum requis), mais c'est pas vraiment assez pour une utilisation correct.

Pour le Stockage il indique sans doute qu'il faut au moins 6Go de libre sur le disque dur, c'est même d'après la fiche 8.8Go.


> Configuration générale requise
> OS X version 10.6.8 ou ultérieure
> 2 Go de mémoire
> 8,8 Go de stockage disponible





			OS X El Capitan - Caractéristiques techniques (FR)


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> Du coup pas besoin de SDD pour l'instant ca me fera des economies j'en prendrais un quand je passerai un mac plus recent .


Il va falloir y penser sérieusement, car ton iMac actuel est celui-ci... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html ...il est possible d'installer 6 Go de mémoire, mais sans aucune garantie d'un bon fonctionnement ! Vu l'âge canonique de cet iMac, il serait déraisonnable d'investir dans de la mémoire, ni même dans un SSD.


----------



## iDanGener (18 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> Du coup pas besoin de SDD pour l'instant ca me fera des economies j'en prendrais un quand je passerai un mac plus recent .


D'autant plus que vous l'auriez fait installer en interne (car je ne pense pas que vous ayez l'usb 3 sur cet iMac), cela commence à faire beaucoup de frais pour une machine de 14 ans.


----------



## Malisa50 (18 Janvier 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui car c'est 2 choses différentes, il parle du stockage (disque dur, ou SSD), pas de la RAM.
> 
> 2GB de ram c'est théoriquement possible pour installer El Capitan (c'est le minimum requis), mais c'est pas vraiment assez pour une utilisation correct.
> 
> ...


J’ai voulu tenter l’installation aujourd’hui quand même mais voilà ce que j’ai 

Je ne sais pas comment le relancer


----------



## Malisa50 (19 Janvier 2022)

Malisa50 a dit:


> J’ai voulu tenter l’installation aujourd’hui quand même mais voilà ce que j’ai
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment le relancer


J’ai finalement réussi à installer El capitan j’attends maintenant la ram 

Merci pour votre aide


----------

